# Wife left with our 2 kids.



## Mentchy (Jun 30, 2021)

Ok everyone. I'm the husband 33, my wife soon to be 26. We have 2 kids together 1 and 3 year olds. My wife left to another state without telling me she was leaving to be with her family there for a couple months. After she had told me she had I filed for divorce 2 months later. She said she wants to work on our marriage and will be here on July 2nd. She also gave me a list of what I need to do in order to prove myself. Have an apartment, stable job and income. I now have all of those things today. But she is not taking my calls, barely texts like I love you and one worded words mostly and does not let me talk to or see my children. I do not know why or anything as to why she is being so childish. Im a caring, loving and supportive father. What should or could I do to have possibly my family or just me and all 3 kids back in my life?


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

What were her concerns before leaving?

Women rarely leave with small kids unless there’s someone else or unmet needs or abuse or whatever. Of course sometimes they do, I’m not making assumptions about your situation.

What led to this?


----------



## Mentchy (Jun 30, 2021)

Luckylucky said:


> What were her concerns before leaving?
> 
> Women rarely leave with small kids unless there’s someone else or unmet needs or abuse or whatever. Of course sometimes they do, I’m not making assumptions about your situation.
> 
> What led to this?


My step dad as she has accused of his behavior toward her as we were living under his roof for awhile.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

So you didn't have a job before and were living with your step-dad who was treating her inappropriately?

Yet she's the childish one for leaving?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Something is askew, there is something else going on or someone else...she gave you her list what are your list for her....you are allowing her to write the narrative to this relationship and i am missing something...you filed for divorce and then suddenly she wants to make this work....no something happen to make her come back...you need to dig and on that list shoudl be a polygraph for her to take


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Lostinthought61 said:


> Something is askew, there is something else going on or someone else...she gave you her list what are your list for her....you are allowing her to write the narrative to this relationship and i am missing something...you filed for divorce and then suddenly she wants to make this work....no something happen to make her come back...you need to dig and on that list shoudl be a polygraph for her to take


So she wrote the narrative of him not having a job and them living with his step father?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Mentchy said:


> Ok everyone. I'm the husband 33, my wife soon to be 26. We have 2 kids together 1 and 3 year olds. My wife left to another state without telling me she was leaving to be with her family there for a couple months. After she had told me she had I filed for divorce 2 months later. She said she wants to work on our marriage and will be here on July 2nd. She also gave me a list of what I need to do in order to prove myself. I now have all of those things today. But she is not taking my calls, barely texts like I love you and one worded words mostly and does not let me talk to or see my children. I do not know why or anything as to why she is being so childish. Im a caring, loving and *supportive father.* What should or could I do to have possibly my family or just me and all 3 kids back in my life?


that’s a pretty short and reasonable list, I think!

How were you a supportive father if you didn’t have a job?
Your stepfather was inappropriate with her? No wonder she left.....

You are not giving the full story. 
Nobody with a 1 and 3 yr old leaves a man for no reason. No job and no home?

Nobody can help you if you can’t give the Paul Harvey on this.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Lostinthought61 said:


> Something is askew, there is something else going on or someone else...she gave you her list what are your list for her....you are allowing her to write the narrative to this relationship and i am missing something...you filed for divorce and then suddenly she wants to make this work....no something happen to make her come back...you need to dig and on that list shoudl be a polygraph for her to take


Oh please, yeah sure she’s off with an OM to stay with her family and 2 little ones. Yet you cannot see the elephant in the room. A man who is already 33 and hasn’t got his **** together, yet she’s the childish one? OP sure has a lot of growing up to do. Why don’t you have a job? What do you spend your time doing?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

aine said:


> Oh please, yeah sure she’s off with an OM to stay with her family and 2 little ones. Yet you cannot see the elephant in the room. A man who is already 33 and hasn’t got his **** together, yet she’s the childish one? OP sure has a lot of growing up to do. Why don’t you have a job? What do you spend your time doing?


fine then when he filed for divorce why did she want to work on the marriage now...look she left him and now she wants to fix the marriage....and gives him a list....i'm sorry how is that not controlling ?


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Well, I think there's a LOT more to this story than we're getting. A woman doesn't just up and leave a perfectly good marriage and take 2 really young children with her. Something made her leave, and now something is making her want to work things out. Personally, if I were married to a man who didn't have a job and couldn't work alongside me to provide a home, then I wouldn't want to be married to him either. More so if we were living with his parent or step-parent. And if that parental figure was being inappropriate with me, I would hightail it out of there with my kids in tow for sure. OP, is there more to the story that we're missing?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Makes zero sense that he filed for divorce yet had no custody agreement. Of course if he has no home, no job, no nothing......


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

So you’re a 33-year-old man with a wife and two children - with no job, no income and living with your stepdad, who misstreated your wife? 
And you’re pissed at her for leaving?

It’s good that you seem to be getting your **** together (at your wife’s insistence as a condition of coming back) but she probably doesn’t have a lot of confidence in you at the moment.

Was the no income, jobless, living with stepdad situation just a short the term (i.e. few weeks / month or two to get back on your feet after a job loss or major trauma) type situation?

Or was it longer than that?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Lostinthought61 said:


> fine then when he filed for divorce why did she want to work on the marriage now...look she left him and now she wants to fix the marriage....and gives him a list....i'm sorry how is that not controlling ?


As some have posted there is much more to the story that what we are being told. Most woman want their marriages and families to stay together when the kids are small. He seems to have no fault or accountability in any of this, which based on the fact he has not provided a safe home, an income etc, says that as a husband and father he leaves alot to be desired.......


----------

